# FreeBSD 11.1 on 14-ak050nr  (HP Chromebook 14 x64)



## OneEyeGringoJoe (Dec 5, 2017)

Hay watch this!  lol
Okay, but seriously.  I have butchered my Chromebook.  It's not an ARM system,  just to head that off.
-I'm having a problem with my USB ports and mouse.
-I wiped out the factory firmware and installed Coreboot.
-I couldn't install FreeBSD from the memstick IMG or the ISO.  It kept crashing at mountroot.  I couldn't get past that, so I used a knoppix disk to dd it's internal mmcblk0 to an external disk, converted that to a vdi and added the image to a virtualbox VM.  So, I installed FreeBSD 11.1 to that VM, converted the vdi back to RAW, and used dd to write it back to mmmcblk0 on my CB.  When I booted up I hit the mountroot problem again, but was able to get past that and update my fstab, and get my wifi working with iwm7260fw.  Great 
-Then I went through some fits getting X11 to work. But, I got past that, and installed xfce4.

- Now, I'm really stuck.  The mouse doesn't work.  And, then on further investigation, I have found that none of the USB ports are working.  I can see /dev/sysmouse, but can't find a "mouse" device in /dev, or in pciconf -lv, or dmesg. I do see my keyboard at atkbdc0, and I see an atkbd0.  But... IDK, I'm just not sure where else to take it.
-With no USB ports, I haven't setup a way to move dmesg or conf files off so I can load them here.  In the mean time:

-- https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c04828709 
-- Intel Celeron N2940 Processor (Bay Trail)
-- Intel HD Graphics
-- Intel Atom Z36xxx/Z37xxx

Oh, and uh...  This is my first week with FreeBSD, so it seems like I'm out of my depth, I probably am.  Anyway, I sure hope someone out there can help me get my mouse working


----------



## tingo (Dec 5, 2017)

It is not very likely that your machine has both a Celeron N2940 and a Atom Z3xxxx something. So which is it?
Also, some of Intels SoC machines has 32-bit UEFI (firmware) even if they have a 64-bit processor. That case won't work out of the box.


----------



## OneEyeGringoJoe (Dec 5, 2017)

Oh!  Okay.  The CPU is the N2940, but I see "Intel Atom Z36xxx/Z37xxx"  appearing in pciconfig -lv, so I was thinking that was just chipset.  As to 32bit UEFI, I'm not certain, but, I think Debian 64 wouldn't work if that were the problem.?  And, it does boot FreeBSD, at this point, it's just the USB ports and the mouse that's not working.  And, I think the problem is the same that caused me to have to go to such extremes to get the installed image onto it in the first place (stuck at mountroot, and unable to mount the usb stick).
Also, I'm seeing a kdb0 & a kdb1, am I having 2 keyboards somehow?  there's only ever been the built in one, no doc, or external attached...  Although, maybe one is leftover from virtualbox?

*pciconf -lv*


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:    class=0x060000 card=0x0f318086 chip=0x0f008086 rev=0x0e hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series SoC Transaction Register'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x0f318086 chip=0x0f318086 rev=0x0e hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:    class=0x0c0330 card=0x0f358086 chip=0x0f358086 rev=0x0e hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx, Celeron N2000 Series USB xHCI'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:    class=0x040300 card=0x0f048086 chip=0x0f048086 rev=0x0e hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x0f488086 chip=0x0f488086 rev=0x0e hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom Processor E3800 Series PCI Express Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:    class=0x060100 card=0x00000000 chip=0x0f1c8086 rev=0x0e hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Power Control Unit'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
iwm0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x028000 card=0xc0708086 chip=0x08b18086 rev=0xc3 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Wireless 7260'
    class      = network
```

*dmesg*


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2017 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p4 #0: Tue Nov 14 06:12:40 UTC 2017
    root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 4.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_400/final 297347) (based on LLVM 4.0.0)
VT(efifb): resolution 1920x1080
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N2940  @ 1.83GHz (1833.38-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x30678  Family=0x6  Model=0x37  Stepping=8
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x41d8e3bf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x101<LAHF,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x2282<TSCADJ,SMEP,ERMS,NFPUSG>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 6442450944 (6144 MB)
avail memory = 3912658944 (3731 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <CORE   COREBOOT>
WARNING: L1 data cache covers less APIC IDs than a core
0 < 1
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-86 on motherboard
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1833378668 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80f5b220, 0) error 19
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
nexus0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <CORE COREBOOT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x18> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1000-0x1007 mem 0xd0000000-0xd03fffff,0xc0000000-0xcfffffff at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
xhci0: <Intel BayTrail USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xd0700000-0xd070ffff at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
xhci0: Port routing mask set to 0xffffffff
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
hdac0: <Intel BayTrail HDA Controller> mem 0xd0714000-0xd0717fff at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
iwm0: <Intel Dual Band Wireless AC 7260> mem 0xd0600000-0xd0601fff at device 0.0 on pci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 53 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 53 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
sdhci_acpi0: <Intel Bay Trail/Braswell eMMC 4.5/4.5.1 Controller> iomem 0xd071f000-0xd071ffff irq 44 on acpi0
mmc0: <MMC/SD bus> on sdhci_acpi0
sdhci_acpi1: <Intel Bay Trail/Braswell SDXC Controller> iomem 0xd071c000-0xd071cfff irq 47 on acpi0
acpi_syscontainer0: <System Container> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
uart0: <16550 or compatible> at port 0x3f8 irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
nvme cam probe device init
hdacc0: <Intel (0x2882) HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Intel (0x2882) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Intel (0x2882) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 4 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Intel (0x2882) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa0
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub0: 7 ports with 7 removable, self powered
iwm0: hw rev 0x140, fw ver 16.242414.0, address 4c:eb:42:b2:7a:96
mmcsd0: 16GB <MMCHC SDW16G 0.1 SN B5833948 MFG 10/2015 by 69 0x0000> at mmc0 50.0MHz/8bit/65535-block
mmcsd0boot0: 4MB partion 1 at mmcsd0
mmcsd0boot1: 4MB partion 2 at mmcsd0
mmcsd0rpmb: 4MB partion 3 at mmcsd0
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/mmcsd0p2 [rw]...
wlan0: Ethernet address: 4c:eb:42:b2:7a:96
iwm0: iwm_update_edca: called
iwm0: iwm_update_edca: called
wlan0: link state changed to UP
```

*usbconfig*


```
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
```

*/dev/*


```
.
..
acpi
apm
apmctl
atkbd0
audit
auditpipe
bpf
bpf0
console
consolectl
ctty
cuau0
cuau0.init
cuau0.lock
devctl
devctl2
devstat
dsp0.0
dsp1.0
fd
fido
full
geom.ctl
gptid
hpet0
io
kbd0
kbd1
kbdmux0
klog
kmem
log
mdctl
mem
midistat
mixer0
mixer1
mmcsd0
mmcsd0boot0
mmcsd0boot1
mmcsd0p1
mmcsd0p2
mmcsd0p3
mmcsd0rpmb
msdosfs
netmap
nfslock
null
pci
random
reroot
sndstat
stderr
stdin
stdout
sysmouse
ttyu0
ttyu0.init
ttyu0.lock
ttyv0
ttyv1
ttyv2
ttyv3
ttyv4
ttyv5
ttyv6
ttyv7
ttyv8
ttyv9
ttyva
ttyvb
ufssuspend
ugen0.1
urandom
usb
usbctl
xpt0
zero
```


----------

